# Récupérer image fond d’écran



## gigab (25 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,
J’ai mis une photo de ma fille en fond d’écran. Pour une raison que j’ignore, mes photos ont disparu au 3/4 de ma photothèque et je suis bien ennuyé car je n’avais pas fait de sauvegardes récentes. 

Du coup une des photos disparues est encore en fond d’écran de mon iPhone et j’aimerais beaucoup la récupérer ..

Existe il un moyen de le faire ? Comment ?
Cela serait tellement bien !

Merci beaucoup de vos retours ..


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mars 2020)

Bonjour , 

Sans sauvegarde , la photo est perdue  
désolé


----------



## gigab (25 Mars 2020)

Ok ... merci quand même ..


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (25 Mars 2020)

Tu pourras toujours en récupérer une grande partie (mais pas l'originale).
Crée un nouvel écran en réorganisant tes icônes:

Fait une capture lors du déplacement d'un icône d'appli pour ne rien 'avoir en haut (où il sera une fois déplacé)
Fait une deuxième capture, une fois l'icône déplacé
Fusionne les 2 images avec un outil pour avoir le haut sans l'icône du premier et le bas du deuxième.
Tu n'auras pas l'image d'origine ni sa définition, mais la plus grande partie.


----------

